# Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor



## dans (2. Jan. 2009)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde,
aufgewacht aus eurem Winterschlaf! Da ich gerade in meinem AQ-Forum meinen teich vorgestellt habe auch hier mal ein paar Winterbilder meines Teiches. 
Eigentlich ist es kein schöner Zeitpunkt um meinen Teich vorzustellen und ich wollte damit auch bis zum Frühsommer warten aber ich kann dann ja stetig aktualisieren, wenn es euch interessiert.

Also hier ein paar Infos zu meinem Teich:
Teichart: Garten- + Koiteich
Teichgröße: 40 m²
Größte Teichtiefe: 1,40m
Teichvolumen: 14000l + 16000l
Teichtechnik: Oase Biotec 10.1., Oase Bitron 36, Oase Ecomaxx 80
diverse Sprinbrunnenpumpen
Besatz
Gartenteil: 20 Orfen, 25 Barben
Koiteil: 30 Goldfische/ Sarasa, 10 Kois
Den Fischen gehts wunderprächtig, nur die Orfen sind mir etwas zu aktiv aber die Biester kommen fast nie zur Ruhe.

sonstige Besonderheiten:
Der Teich ist ein zwei Gruben getrennt, die erste ist naturnah besetzt, die zweite mit Zierfischen. Das Wasser wird von der grossen Pumpe aus dem Zierfischteil über den Oase-Filter in den Bachlauf gefördert. Der Bachlauf mündet in den Gartenteil und von dort aus glenagt das Wasser wieder über einen Überlauf in den Zierfischteil und der Spass geht von vorne los.

Der Gartenteichteil ist etwa 5 Jahre alt (nach meinem Abi ausgebuddelt).
Den Zierfischteil habe ich im Sommer 2008 (zwischen meinem Bachelor und Master) ausgebuddelt. Ausgebuddelt heisst, die kompletten 30 m³ lehmigem Boden habe ich mit Schaufel, Spaten, Spitzhacke und Schubkarre auf dem gesamten Grundstück verteilt. Meine eltern freuen sich jetzt über ebene Rasenflächen und ich über meinen Teich. Bin schon gespannt wann ich wieder in die Buddelbrunft komme.

Kleine Materialliste:
100 m² Teichfolie
300 m² Vlies (aus dem Tiefbau)
6 Tonnen Feldsteine (selbst gesammelt)
4 Tonnen Kies
300 Pflastersteine
112 Pflanzringe
12 Sichtschutzelemente
40 Pflanzkörbe
25 Stauden und Sträucher
800 Blumenzwiebeln

Weitere Details später oder gerne auf Anfrage.

Über eure Meinungen egal ob Lob oder Kritik und vor allem Anregungen würde ich mir sehr freuen.


Hier nun die versprochenen Beweisfotos:


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Erster!

Hallo Daniel!

:Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du richtig!

Das hört sich ja alles megainteressant an - aber ich finde, Du bist ein bisschen sparsam mit Fotos. Geht es da ein bisschen großzügiger? Nicht, dass wir neugierig wären...:__ nase


----------



## Pammler (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hi Daniel,

:willkommen

bin begeistert, wenn junge Leute sich soviel vornehmen und es umsetzen! 
(mein Großer ist 18 und ich muß ihn in den A...h latschen, das er mal was macht!)


:gratuliere, ein tolles Projekt, ( nach der Beschreibung ) Dein Profilteichbild ist ja auch schon schön,
aber bitte mehr Fotos!


----------



## dans (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

HI,
danke für das nette Hallo. Ok wenn die Sonne rauskommt gibts mehr Winterbilder aber wie gesagt momentan gibts natürlich nicht viel zu sehen. Was interessiert euch denn besonders?


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Guten Morgen Daniel!

Schöne Anlage hast Du Dir gebaut, Respekt! 

Du hast doch sicherlich noch Bilder vom vergangenen Sommer für uns? Interessieren würde mich der Zierfischteich im Bau und nach seiner Fertigstellung.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit den Teichen und natürlich auch hier bei uns!


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hi Daniel, 

mich interessieren immer Aufnahmen, wo man nen Gesamtüberbick hat.
Hast Du was, wo der ganze Garten ggf. mit ANbindung ans Haus drauf ist ? 

Wolf


----------



## dans (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

So,
denn erstmal Dodi:
Leider habe ich nicht viele Bilder vom Aufbau des Teiches, da ich erst seit Weihnachten wieder im Besitz einer Digitalkamera bin. Aber ein paar Handyfotos vom alten Teich und vom Bau habe ich nach etwas Recherche noch gefunden.

Bild 1: Bild aus dem Sommer, links meine Lesebank
Bild 2: auch aus dem Sommer, mit noch ordentlich Algen die es im kommenden Jahr nicht mehr geben wird
Bild 3: Die Ufervegetation im alten Teil
Bild 4: Farn und Rhododendren neben meiner Lesebank
Bild 5: Übersicht mit Springbrunnen
Bild 6: Bachlauf noch mit der alten Brücke wo jetzt ein Steg ist
Bild 7: nochmal Bachlauf hier noch ohne Sichtschutzzaun (schütz vor __ Reiher und vor allem Dünger)
Bild 8: Flusslauf mit Übergang in alten Teich
Bild 9: Der Hauptbewohner des Teichgeländes und mein Lieblingshaustier Kater "Ramses"

weitere Bilder gleich.....


----------



## dans (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

So,
nun zu Wolf. Dir habe ich leider wenig zu bieten. Mit Anbindung ist auch nicht so pralle, da der Teich etwa 15m vom Haus entfernt steht. Es folgen aber dieses und nächstes Jahr noch diverse Zäune zum Absichern, ein Netz, eine Holzterasse zum Sonnen und ein Gartenhäuschen zum Karten kloppen.

Hier aber nochmal ein paar Bilder im und um den Teich.

Bild 10: Mein alter Steingarten, der leider völlig von Maulwürfen und wühlmäusen zerstört wurde.
Bild 11: Der ältere Teichteil mit den alten Reiherschutzdrähten, rechts ist die Grube des neuen teichteils zu sehen
Bild 12: grube des neuen Zierfischteils
Bild 13 und 14: Fische beim einlassen das Wassers in den neuen Teichteil

In vergangenen Sommer gabs im neuen teil noch nichts zu sehen da alles recht spät (Oktober) fertig geworden ist, darum habe ich da auch keine Bilder von. Ich reiche euch gleich aber nochmal ein paar frische Bilder von heute morgen ein.


----------



## dans (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

So,
und nun noch die frischen Bilder von heute morgen. Denn muss die Bilderneugier aber erstmal gestillt sein, denn mehr habe ich nicht!

Bild 1: Hier kommen die Holzterasse und das Gartenhäuschen hin
Bild 2: So sieht dann der Blick aus dem Gartenhaus aus
Bild 3: weg um den neuen Teil
Bild 4: neugieriger Kater
Bild 5: Leseecke im Winter
Bild 6: Weg um den alten Teich
Bild 7: veriester Filterauslauf
Bild 8: neuer Steg über den Flußlauf


----------



## dans (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo,
sind zwar nicht viele Bilder von dem was ihr euch gewünscht habt aber ihr dürft trotzdem gerne nen Kommentar da lassen. Oder ist dir das noch nicht grosszügig genug blumenelse?


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Daniel !

Ich muß schon sagen ! Tolle Fotos von Deinen Teichen 
Da kannst Du stolz drauf sein 

Lg
axel


----------



## dans (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

HI,
danke Axel, ja das bin ich auch. Macht echt Spass so ein Tümpel!


----------



## Dodi (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Daniel,

vielen Dank für die Bilder! 

Ist ja doch so einiges zusammen gekommen.
Deine Teiche sind wirklich schön geworden - ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass Du in diesem Sommer kein Algenproblem mehr hast.

Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder, wenn die Natur wieder anfängt, zu wachsen. Ist dann ja alles viiiel schöner, wenn's grünt und blüht.

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Teichjahr!


----------



## dans (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hi,
danke Dodi. Dann habe ich ja Glück wenn ich deine Bilderneugier doch noch einigermassen befriedigen konnte. Ja ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt was Frühjahr und Sommer so bringen, da ich auch um den teich herum sämtliche Beete neu bepflanzt und mit Zwiebeln und Stauden bestückt habe. Mal schaun was da so geht. Werde es dann pflichtbewusst hier dokumentieren wenn sich was tut.


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Daniel,

doch, das ist für den Anfang schon nicht schlecht. 
Interessante Anlage *einbisschenneidischguck* Da hast Du Dir eine Menge Arbeit gemacht.

Ich bin schon auf die Frühjahrs- und Sommer-Fortsetzung gespannt!


----------



## dans (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

HI Christine,
freut mich dass ich deinen Bilderdurst nun auch vorerst stillen konnte. Ihr dürft auch ruhig Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge äußern!


----------



## axel (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Daniel 

Also ich empfehle Dir einen Wassertröpfchentest zu besorgen und Deine Wasserwerte im Auge zu behalten. 
Du hast zwar ein Wasservolumen das sich sehen lassen kann aber die Anzahl der Fische kommt mir schon Recht hoch vor.
Die Algen kannst Du ohne Chemie nur durch recht viele Wasserpflanzen in Griff bekommen, die den Algen die Nährstoffe mopsen .Aber das hast Du sicher hier  schon gelesen .
An sonsten freu ich mich schon auf Deine Frühlingsfotos . Hab auch wieder viele Blumenzwiebeln versteckt .

Lg
axel


----------



## dans (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hi,
also zuviel Fisch finde ich das nicht. Du solltest wissen die Barben sind und bleiben 3cm klein und die Kois sind 2 30cm und der Rest 5cm klein. Goldfische sind von 5 bis 25 cm dabei. Macht insgesamt etwa 500 cm Fisch auf 30.000L Wasser auch wenn ich diese Rechnerei blöd finde ist das nicht allzuviel.
Und keine Angst Pflanzen sind ordentlich drin, wenn sie den Winter überleben.


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Daniel,

von den Barben brauchen wir dringend aber noch mehr Fotomaterial und Infos. Solche Zwerge sind, wenn sie im Teich auch im Winter überleben können, doch grade auch für kleinere Teiche interessant!


----------



## dans (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Dans stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hi,
ja das mit den kleinen Barben ist so ein Ding. Mein Teichonkel wusste auch nicht genau wie die heissen und man bekommt sie selten zu Gesicht geschweige denn vor die Linse. Es würde mich aber auch nicht wundern wenn es sich einfach nur um schnöde Zwergstichlinge handelt. Schaun wir mal im Sommer.


----------

